# Omnisphere 2.6 is Out



## Quasar (Mar 27, 2019)

Really looking forward to the new arp/save as MIDI features. 

Also, there seems to be almost a GB of new sound sources... Omnisphere is really not expensive when you look at all that you get. One of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 27, 2019)

I wonder what their next project will be after Keyscape and all the recent Omnisphere updates.


----------



## SAM CA (Mar 27, 2019)

This has been a painful question. Everything Spectrasonic does is top notch. Excluding Keyscape everything else is synth based. It'd be nice to see something completely different. How about String-scape! That'd be awesome.


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 27, 2019)

SAM CA said:


> This has been a painful question. Everything Spectrasonic does is top notch. Excluding Keyscape everything else is synth based. It'd be nice to see something completely different. How about String-scape! That'd be awesome.


My guess is they'll be focusing on acoustic drums next....or maybe something orchestral like you said.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 27, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> I wonder what their next project will be after Keyscape and all the recent Omnisphere updates.




Please let it be Stylus RMX 2!


----------



## antonyb (Mar 27, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Please let it be Stylus RMX 2!


Wasn't that the plan? I thought Eric Persing mentioned StylusRMX was the next thing to be updated... but take that with a grain of salt for now, I am looking for the source of that info (sorry getting old, can't remember where I read that)


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2019)

Best purchase ever is an understatement, I think its the best virtual instrument ever made at this point. Most libraries / vsts eventually get boring, but Omnisphere seems to grow new legs every year and is always exciting to explore new sounds in.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2019)

Capture Midi files! Man, that is just fantastic. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2019)

Oh, and how could I not be excited by this...





Here's to hoping Kontakt sorts this out. Man, Omnisphere is just such a great invention! What a wonderful investment!


----------



## Sopranos (Mar 27, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Capture Midi files! Man, that is just fantastic. Can't wait to try it out!


Not sure I understand this... is there a video on it? Does that mean you can take an arp pattern and the midi will place notes accordingly? 

Anyone try this yet?


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 27, 2019)

Downloaded, installed, clicked on the first preset that caught my eye (“Wakanda something or other”) and laughed out loud at how awesome it sounded. 

Omnisphere is truly the king of VSTs


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 27, 2019)

antonyb said:


> Wasn't that the plan? I thought Eric Persing mentioned StylusRMX was the next thing to be updated... but take that with a grain of salt for now, I am looking for the source of that info (sorry getting old, can't remember where I read that)



I'm pretty certain - like 99.99% certain - he never in fact said this. The stock reply is "we haven't forgotten about rhythm".

Only had the briefest of plays with 2.6, but it seems fabulous. Chuffed they've filled every one of the 48 modulation slots on the MS20iC profile - yes that jackfield works!


----------



## AmbientMile (Mar 27, 2019)

In the Hardware Integration video, I had to laugh when Eric throws the mouse and we hear the (either hated or loved) Wilhelm Scream!!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Mar 27, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> Downloaded, installed, clicked on the first preset that caught my eye (“Wakanda something or other”) and laughed out loud at how awesome it sounded.
> 
> Omnisphere is truly the king of VSTs


Also downloaded and installed - but how do i find/isolate only the new presets?


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Mar 27, 2019)

I cross my fingers for a Stylus RMX 2.0 release in 2030...!


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Mar 27, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Also downloaded and installed - but how do i find/isolate only the new presets?


You can type "2.6" in the search field in the patch browser (category All Spectrasonics), which will then show the new patches.


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 27, 2019)

This is terrible. Omni keeps getting more and more enticing while the size of my wallet keeps me depressed.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## tack (Mar 27, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> Omni keeps getting more and more enticing while the size of my wallet keeps me depressed.


Large wallets https://www.amazon.com/Buvelife-Credit-Leather-Storage-Capacity/dp/B07BRFTNGL/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=large+wallet&qid=1553731743&s=gateway&sr=8-3 (aren't very expensive). Sounds like with a very minor investment you can make yourself feel a lot better.


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 27, 2019)

tack said:


> Large wallets https://www.amazon.com/Buvelife-Credit-Leather-Storage-Capacity/dp/B07BRFTNGL/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=large+wallet&qid=1553731743&s=gateway&sr=8-3 (aren't very expensive). Sounds like with a very minor investment you can make yourself feel a lot better.


You aren't helping lol


----------



## whiskers (Mar 27, 2019)

Quasar said:


> Also, there seems to be almost a GB of new sound sources... Omnisphere is really not expensive when you look at all that you get. One of the best purchases I've ever made.


Preach, brother!


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> This is terrible. Omni keeps getting more and more enticing while the size of my wallet keeps me depressed.



Just save up for it, forget all the never ending seeming “deals of a life time” and just buy Omnisphere. Forget food, shelter and steal your neighbour’s water. I promise you, you will not regret it!


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 27, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Just save up for it, forget all the never ending seeming “deals of a life time” and just buy Omnisphere. Forget food, shelter and steal your neighbour’s water. I promise you, you will not regret it!


I wish they would come out with a student discount...


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 27, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> I wish they would come out with a student discount...


 
fwiw Guitar Center/Musicians Friend often have sales with 15% or 20% discount coupon codes,that's how I bought Omni.
It's not cheap but Spectrasonics keeps updating(free) and improving Omni.
In in the long run it's really a bargain compared to all of the distress sale softsynths that you'll rarely use.
For me if I had bought Omni & everything U-he my synth needs would be basically covered and I wouldn't have spent so much $$ on synths I rarely use.


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 27, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> fwiw Guitar Center/Musicians Friend often have sales with 15% or 20% discount coupon codes,that's how I bought Omni.
> It's not cheap but Spectrasonics keeps updating(free) and improving Omni.
> In in the long run it's really a bargain compared to all of the distress sale softsynths that you'll rarely use.
> For me if I had bought Omni & everything U-he my synth needs would be basically covered and I wouldn't have spent so much $$ on synths I rarely use.


Interesting and helpful. I would like to learn sound design with synths, but I'm still learning how to make my orchestral/cinematic arrangements sound good, so I would like something that gives me better, quicker results (my current presets for the Zebra Demo are less than stellar), and it sounds like Omni is that something.


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 27, 2019)

Anyone else missing the speed and length knobs in the arpeggiator? 
I'm running Logic 10.3.2 on OSX 10.11.6


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m not a programmer but imo Zebra,Diva,Repro,Omni etc..... are great synths. The biggest limitation is the knowledge and skill set of the user.
Learning how to program a synth like Howard,the Unfinished, Eric Persing etc.... is a specialized talent and skill that takes time to master. These guys are the best & have been at it for years.
As others have mentioned Zebra is a wonderful but deep synth.
If anyone could master this in a couple of weeks there wouldn’t be such a thriving preset market.


----------



## AmbientMile (Mar 27, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Anyone else missing the speed and length knobs in the arpeggiator?



No problem here but I'm on latest Logic version and Mac 10.13.6


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 27, 2019)

AmbientMile said:


> No problem here but I'm on latest Logic version and Mac 10.13.6


Thanks - I can adjust them if I hover there. I just can't see them


----------



## Per Boysen (Mar 28, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Capture Midi files! Man, that is just fantastic. Can't wait to try it out!


YES! I love that workflow. Playing arps like instruments is such fast, fun and creative, but there are always a few notes you would like to change. For years I was using a VST plugin to "record and export MIDI" from a live tweaked arp (mostly in Logic) but now having this option right at your fingertips in Omni must be awesome. Have turned off the phone now to learn 2.6 today


----------



## Saxer (Mar 28, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Anyone else missing the speed and length knobs in the arpeggiator?
> I'm running Logic 10.3.2 on OSX 10.11.6



Logic 10.4.4 on 10.13.6 here:


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 28, 2019)

Great Update!! The arpeggiator is so good. Thanks so much Eric & company.


----------



## Vin (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't know how they keep making it better when it's already insanely good. And it's only a .6 update. Thanks Eric & Spectrasonics!


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 28, 2019)

Due to time restrictions I auditioned all of the 1000 new sounds at the same time by loading up multiple instances of Omni and putting them all on the same MIDI channel. I don't recommend this. I think my cat is dead and the neighbors house is missing. Thankfully I live in Texas and can use the whole "did you see that tornado?!" routine.

Seriously though Eric and his team have done it again. A complete masterpiece.


----------



## WaveRider (Mar 28, 2019)

I usually cringe when people say OMG. But I'll say it... OMG. This update is a game changer. I just started playing some of the new arpeggiator patches and am blown away. Wow and wow.


----------



## chasmanian (Mar 28, 2019)

"Do to time restrictions I auditioned all of the 1000 new sounds at the same time by loading up multiple instances of Omni and putting them all on the same MIDI channel. I don't recommend this. I think my cat is dead and the neighbors house is missing. Thankfully I live in Texas and can use the whole "did you see that tornado?!" routine.

Seriously though Eric and his team have done it again. A complete masterpiece."

well, now I have to clean my dinner off of my computer, (which I spit out from laughing so hard at your post). 
this is seriously creative and funny writing.
thank you for posting it.
maybe send it to Eric. I bet he would love it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 28, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> I’m not a programmer but imo Zebra,Diva,Repro,Omni etc..... are great synths. The biggest limitation is the knowledge and skill set of the user.
> Learning how to program a synth like Howard,the Unfinished, Eric Persing etc.... is a specialized talent and skill that takes time to master. These guys are the best & have been at it for years.
> As others have mentioned Zebra is a wonderful but deep synth.
> If anyone could master this in a couple of weeks there wouldn’t be such a thriving preset market.


People buy patches for a lot of reasons. There is also a big market for people who buy loop sets to use with Ableton, but that doesn't mean that it's so hard to actually come up with your own melodies and performances. 

Many years of hard work went into making Omni EASY to program for somebody who knows absolutely nothing about synths and has no desire to learn. Anybody can learn to make spectacular patches in Omni in a few days. Because making your own patch in Omni means combining 2-4 of the 14,000 sounds that come with Omnisphere. 

If you are a follower of John Lehmkuhl, the Plugin Guru, you'll know he regularly releases libraries of sounds created by his YouTube "students." Even at the high level Lehmkuhl creates patches, he's still able to teach regular people to do amazing work in not much time. He's a good teacher, but Omni has been laid out in a very clear way that makes sense to beginners. 

There are other synths that are built from the ground up to be relatively easy, including Rob Papen's Go2 and Arturia's Pigments. Check out their marketing. 

But I do agree with you about Zebra. I have been programming synths since I got my first hardware ones in the 80s, and there is no way in a billion years that I would be able to take a sound out of my head and make it come out of Zebra.


By the way, the sounds in this new upgrade of Omnisphere are better than most libraries you pay $100-$200 or more for. Thank you, Eric Persing!!!


----------



## LinusW (Mar 29, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> This is terrible. Omni keeps getting more and more enticing while the size of my wallet keeps me depressed.


I got it when 2.0 came out so the wallet has been very happy about 2.5 and 2.6.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 29, 2019)

Meanwhile 3 of my synths correspond to Omni 2.6 via hardware profile. I've got Novation Peak, Roland SE-02 and the MS20i (not really a synth but just a hardware controller).
It's really funny that all of the 3 controllers have a kind of an own sound pofile. Doing more or less the same things on each controller gives different results in Omnisphere. It feels like using 3 different synths. That's really strange as in all 3 cases you hear the same plugin. The difference is actually just using a selection of Omnispheres possibilities limited by the hardware.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 29, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Meanwhile 3 of my synths correspond to Omni 2.6 via hardware profile. I've got Novation Peak, Roland SE-02 and the MS20i (not really a synth but just a hardware controller).
> It's really funny that all of the 3 controllers have a kind of an own sound pofile. Doing more or less the same things on each controller gives different results in Omnisphere. It feels like using 3 different synths. That's really strange as in all 3 cases you hear the same plugin. The difference is actually just using a selection of Omnispheres possibilities limited by the hardware.



This is why I find the whole Hardware Profiles concept so fascinating. I think its about 60 synths now, which you can think of as 60 bespoke limitations on the Mother Synth. By artificially imposing constraints (and actively encouraging specific paths), you go down roads you wouldn't otherwise have gone down. While obviously different synths have their own tonal characteristics, I've long felt that a lot of a synth's character and sound is actually to do with its architecture, which is something that can be emulated.

The Hardware Profiles have their own twists on the synths too. There not 1:1 matches, but I like that they've taken the spirit of the synth. I have the MS20iC, and what they've done with the patch bay is make some specific actions on certain patch combinations. It's not as versatile as the full patch bay of course, but again its guiding you down MS20ish paths, and adding era-appropriate touches like the spring reverb.

All of this is a good reason to run something like Midi Designer Pro 2 or Ableton profiles, to have some fun programming Omnisphere along these lines. In theory every single new patch in the Hardware Library could have been created without the hardware, but in practice the majority never would have existed without the hardware to guide the programmer. I still think it might be a nice idea in a future version to have custom front panels a la the Trilian and Keyscape panels, with some of the unique features to each profiled synth to give everyone at least a little taste of this. There wouldn't be space for much, but it could be a fun programming aid.

Incidentally I noticed that lots of the new patches are Eric's own fine work. I like that even though he runs this now pretty big company and designs all the products, he still makes the time to do something he clearly loves, design the patches themselves.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 29, 2019)

Bring-on a dedicated controller!


----------



## Saxer (Mar 29, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Bring-on a dedicated controller!


A dedicated Omni controller using all parameters will probably have the size of JunkieXL's modular wall. And for any update you have to add another wall.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Mar 29, 2019)

Exciting update! Omnisphere is the gift that keeps on giving.

The hardware integration has piqued my interest. Does anyone know if a Korg MS-20 mini would work with the MS-20ic profile?


----------



## Saxer (Mar 29, 2019)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Does anyone know if a Korg MS-20 mini would work with the MS-20ic profile?


As far as I know the MS20 mini doesn't send any CC at all.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh. That's a bummer. Especially since it has USB, so it's kinda weird if it doesn't. I just thought I had an excuse to buy one


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes, the MS20 mini is indeed controller-less. Odd that the older MS20iC has no sound but is all controllers, while the MS20 mini is the exact inverse - sound, no controllers.



Saxer said:


> A dedicated Omni controller using all parameters will probably have the size of JunkieXL's modular wall. And for any update you have to add another wall.



Well I've long harboured a fantasy of a universal controller which is large tablet, overlaid with translucent strips with physical controls. Kinda like the surface of a Studer Vista Studer broadcast desk, so you can have a meaningful complex UI which can dynamically change from page to page and synth to synth but have the physical controls we all crave. Imagine this sort of thing, but laid out like a synth not a mixer:







The tech would be pretty cheap today, but obviously it would take a lot of design and the physical build. One day, perhaps.


----------



## thereus (Mar 29, 2019)

http://www.faderfox.de/pc44.html

Scroll down to the pots


----------



## cmillar (Mar 29, 2019)

So wonderful to hear the Roland D-50 sounds. 

After the last few years of sound designers trying to 'out-knarly' each other and 'let's-see-who-can-come-up-with-the-true-sound-of-Armagedon-nastiness- that-sounds-like-everyone-else-superhero-dark-villian-patch', this update really shows how brilliant Eric Persing was and is... his early work for Roland still stands the test of time....like great art.

I'm old enough to remember walking into the music store in the late '80's and seeing this thing called the Roland D-50. After like one note, we all went "holy-$#!^ ! This is a game-changer!"

Omnisphere has been a game-changer, and continues to be as well. The creative possibilities are endless.

A toast to the artistry of Eric Persing! And a great musician to boot.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 29, 2019)

thereus said:


> http://www.faderfox.de/pc44.html
> 
> Scroll down to the pots



Yes, that's 1000% the wrong way to do it imo. A uniform grid of completely unlabelled pots is totally useless.

Anyway, all OT, my fault.

Already used a D50 patch in a cue...


----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 29, 2019)

Omnisphere is one of those libraries that takes you on an adventure every time you use it. I'm really looking forward to this new update!


----------



## Lukas (Mar 29, 2019)

cmillar said:


> So wonderful to hear the Roland D-50 sounds.


Indeed!! I made a little video while playing the D-50 presets. So cool to have these presets in Omnisphere.



I wanted to go on to check out the arpeggiator and the integration for Nord Lead 3 and Moog Sub 37 but I remained playing the D-50 patches for hours :D


----------



## whiskers (Mar 29, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Omnisphere is one of those libraries that takes you on an adventure every time you use it. I'm really looking forward to this new update!


and every time you find a new nook or cranny you're just blown away at the value for the money!


----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 29, 2019)

whiskers said:


> and every time you find a new nook or cranny you're just blown away at the value for the money!


So true. The stacking features alone really make for an endless array of possibilities.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 29, 2019)

Lukas said:


> Indeed!! I made a little video while playing the D-50 presets. So cool to have these presets in Omnisphere.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to go on to check out the arpeggiator and the integration for Nord Lead 3 and Moog Sub 37 but I remained playing the D-50 patches for hours :D




Many years with Axiom Pro61 and seems as good now as day one !! So great to watch you do the cool D-50 performance. V2.6 just installed and this video really motivates !  THX


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 29, 2019)

I spent some time this morning running through the D50 patches and they are really nice!! It's pretty amazing how far Omnisphere has come considering it was pretty outstanding when first released. It's easily my favorite soft synth.


----------



## burp182 (Mar 29, 2019)

Wonderful playing, Lukas, along with the great sounds.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 29, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Many years with Axiom Pro61 and seems as good now as day one !! So great to watch you do the cool D-50 performance. V2.6 just installed and this video really motivates !  THX


To be honest (as a piano and organ player) I was never a big fan of the Axiom Pro. At least mine has the "sticky keys" problem when you haven't played it for a while. But I heard that only some early keyboards were affected. But you're right, they are very solid and great for synth parts like that.


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 29, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Bring-on a dedicated controller!


This!


----------



## Polarity (Mar 30, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Bring-on a dedicated controller!


or better... do it yourself!
I've done myself and using this since a couple of years as a performance controller.




Omnisphere was one (of the many) software synths or libraries I own over which I made the design for the overlay panel and box to use with two Korg NanoKontrol 2 usb controllers.
I was thinking to add a third one and redesign a bigger controller, but since recently they added two more layers to Omnisphere (total of four) I'm thinking to get even a fourth NanoKontrol and make instead two different universal controllers to use side by side in parallel because what I have now is limited to two independent filters sections for cutoff, resonance, keytracking and envelope amount.
If someone is interested to know more about it, I leave the link (shameless autopromotion ) if it can be useful
http://www.andreapriora.com/studiotools.html


----------



## Polarity (Mar 30, 2019)

Lukas said:


> Indeed!! I made a little video while playing the D-50 presets. So cool to have these presets in Omnisphere.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to go on to check out the arpeggiator and the integration for Nord Lead 3 and Moog Sub 37 but I remained playing the D-50 patches for hours :D




Nice one thanks! But are those the only D-50 presets made for v2.6?
I guess there are sampled waverforms as source for them.

I still haven't installed v2.5 neither and decided to wait for the arpeggiator update of v2.6 also due to some bug report that I've read and to the fact I'm still working with 32bit Cubase 6.5 version (just using VEPRO for 64bit plugins) and didn't want to mess things while working on a new album.

I still have a hardware D-550 so not dying to have these presets, but however I'm interested in having eventually them virtualized because it's rare nowadays I turn on my hardware synths.


----------



## bill45 (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm still using Omnisphere 1.The upgrade is tempting me.
So is the cyber 2 upgrade.So is the VB3-II upgrade.Steven slate drums 5
Shreddage serp..........


----------



## spyder (Mar 30, 2019)

Upgraded to 2.6 and loving it! Good that you can check all the new patches in one place by typing 2.6 in the search bar. I'm a fan since Atmosphere, all credit to Spectrasonics.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 30, 2019)

Polarity said:


> Nice one thanks! But are those the only D-50 presets made for v2.6?
> I guess there are sampled waverforms as source for them.


Yep, of course there are sampled sound sources. The presets have to come from somewhere 






And no, these are not the only D-50 presets. It's just a selection of my favorites (didn't want the video to become too long  ). I count a total of 27 presets.


----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 30, 2019)

I haven't downloaded the update yet. Does the Roland D50 have the calliope sounds?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 31, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I haven't downloaded the update yet. Does the Roland D50 have the calliope sounds?



Yes, there's the sound sources Calliope Dream and Bottle Blower, which are the two I always associate with the D-50 chuffy blowy sounds.


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 31, 2019)

Lukas said:


> Indeed!! I made a little video while playing the D-50 presets. So cool to have these presets in Omnisphere.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to go on to check out the arpeggiator and the integration for Nord Lead 3 and Moog Sub 37 but I remained playing the D-50 patches for hours :D




Great demo of the D-50 patches. You have great chops and excellent ears! You actually play appropriately for the presets.


----------



## DS_Joost (Mar 31, 2019)

Lukas said:


> Indeed!! I made a little video while playing the D-50 presets. So cool to have these presets in Omnisphere.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to go on to check out the arpeggiator and the integration for Nord Lead 3 and Moog Sub 37 but I remained playing the D-50 patches for hours :D




Good heavens those patches are so fantastic and I recognize so many of them. Never realized I had heard the D-50 so much without knowing it!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Mar 31, 2019)

Trying to figure out how to control individual gate length on the arp. I mean, i see presets that have an arp pattern which contains different steps that each has its own different gate length - but i can't seem to find where to set the individual gate length.
There's the knob, but it changes all the steps together.
See this example where




each step is different:


----------



## AmbientMile (Mar 31, 2019)

In the center of the screen you can grab the side of each step and drag to adjust the gate length independent of the others. As you pointed out, the knob is to adjust all at the same time.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Mar 31, 2019)

AmbientMile said:


> In the center of the screen you can grab the side of each step and drag to adjust the gate length independent of the others. As you pointed out, the knob is to adjust all at the same time.


What do you mean by "in the center of the screen"? Where exactly? And how do you determine which step you are affecting?


----------



## AmbientMile (Mar 31, 2019)

Each blue step (line) of the pattern. You can grab the right edge and move them to adjust the length of each step


----------



## AmbientMile (Mar 31, 2019)

My apologies, you need to hold Shift or command click to move them. Sorry.

From the manual:

Finer adjustments to the duration of an individual step can be achieved by holding down SHIFT while dragging the right edge of the bar horizontally until the desired length is achieved.


----------



## P3TAAL (Mar 31, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> I wish they would come out with a student discount...



The way i got it was to buy it on interest free credit then you can pay over 9 months


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Mar 31, 2019)

AmbientMile said:


> My apologies, you need to command click to move them. Sorry.


I'm on a PC so i guess ctrl click ... ?


----------



## VinRice (Mar 31, 2019)

The D50 patches brought tears to my eyes. It was indeed a game changer at the time. I couldn't afford one...


----------



## Sopranos (Mar 31, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Trying to figure out how to control individual gate length on the arp. I mean, i see presets that have an arp pattern which contains different steps that each has its own different gate length - but i can't seem to find where to set the individual gate length.
> There's the knob, but it changes all the steps together.
> See this example where
> 
> ...


Yours doesn't look updated? Where is the icon inthe bottom right to record the new arp midi?


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Mar 31, 2019)

Sopranos said:


> Yours doesn't look updated? Where is the icon inthe bottom right to record the new arp midi?


This isn't mine. It's just a picture i grabbed from google to demonstrate what the different gate lengths look like because i didn't have the time to load Omni, make a printscreen etc etc


----------



## artomatic (Mar 31, 2019)

D-50! Fortunate enough to still have mine.
But now the 27 presets live in Omnisphere. Layering them is going to be a joy!
Props to Eric and the Spectrasonics team for (in my opinion) the best soft synth since Omnisphere 1!!


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 31, 2019)

Omni 2.6 has some great enhancements and additions... very pleased in that regard but... what I'd really, really, really, like to see added is the ability to unpack/install .omnisphere files in to patch libraries within nested folders of my choosing based on the designer / creator like one each for "The Unfinished", PlugInGuru, Hollo Sounds, etc.. and not into one "User" folder with no sub-folder file structure options available.

I currently have an ever growing number of patch libraries (well over a dozen so far) and I'd like to be able to arrange them however I want to in order to make it easier to find what I looking for when I want it...
I wonder why that feature isn't supported...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 31, 2019)

lp59burst said:


> Omni 2.6 has some great enhancements and additions... very pleased in that regard but... what I'd really, really, really, like to see added is the ability to unpack/install .omnisphere files in to patch libraries within nested folders of my choosing based on the designer / creator like one each for "The Unfinished", PlugInGuru, Hollo Sounds, etc.. and not into one "User" folder with no sub-folder file structure options available.
> 
> I currently have an ever growing number of patch libraries (well over a dozen so far) and I'd like to be able to arrange them however I want to in order to make it easier to find what I looking for when I want it...
> I wonder why that feature isn't supported...



I don’t quite follow you - .ommnisphere files do already unpack into the same folder structure that the developer saves them in?

I may not understand you correctly, but you can of course then move patches / rename folders in the OS after you’ve unpacked the files in Omni if you don’t like the way a developer arranged their Catagories.

BTW, am currently working with someone on a tool to help manage the entire tagging situation with any and all 3rd party libraries. Every developer does things differently and it can be a real mess when you try to search All libraries. The aim would be to help make them conform better to the Spectrasonics standard, so if that’s the kind of thing you’re after then watch this space, as they say.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 1, 2019)

Juno 106 hardware integration. Yusssss! Get in. 

I may be gone for some time...


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 8, 2019)

I have read that long loading times are back with 2.6, are you guys getting this?


----------



## Ben H (Apr 8, 2019)

Pablocrespo said:


> I have read that long loading times are back with 2.6, are you guys getting this?



No.


----------

